# need suggestions for external sub for yamaha ysp 2500?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the ysp 2500 soundbar i want to use an external high end quality sub that bass will go very low thuderous bass that can make you literaly jump out of your chair what subs do anybody recommend to use with the sound bar as the wireless soundbar is not bone jarring enougth need help on this ma matter urgently thanks?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I wholeheartedly recommend the JL Audio Fathom f212. :T

http://hifiheaven.net/shop/JL-Audio...currency=USD&gclid=CJfkvtSrhcsCFYJDaQodRYQGWQ


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably be helpful to know a budget particularly if the JL is out of your price range. Subs are one item you do get what you pay for.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

the budget for the sub is £600 max thanks?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at the SVS SB2000 http://www.karma-av.co.uk/UI/Product/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=420


----------

